
GDB 8.3 - lelf
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2019-05/msg00007.html
======
kjeetgill
> GDB is a source-level debugger for Ada, C, C++, Go, Rust, and many other
> languages.

Wait, really? I'd used it for C/C++ programs but I had no idea it could
support other languages. Ada and Go are especially surprising. I didn't even
know Ada had an opensource presence, and Go because I assumed the
goroutine/scheduler runtime would make stepping through a thread hard.

------
purplezooey
that c++ compilation and injection stuff looks like some very exciting black
magic shit..mist check it out

